# Ecran de veille



## Mystic Moon (10 Juillet 2005)

Salut

Je viens de télécharger un écran de veille MAYA Paint, mais je ne sais pas où (dans quel dossier, etc..) le placer afin qu'il puisse se lancer automatiquement après quelques minutes d'inactivité; sachant que j'ai un Mac os 9.1.
Merci d'avance...


----------



## WebOliver (11 Juillet 2005)

Corrigez-moi si je dis une bêtise, mais sous Mac OS 9, les économiseurs d'écran étaient des Tableaux de bord, non? 

Comment se présente ton économiseur d'écran?


----------



## Mystic Moon (11 Juillet 2005)

Ben, en fait, à l'origine, il n'y a pas d'écran de veille animé ( ça se met en veille et fait un écran noir), et dans le tableau de bord, dans économies d'ennergie, on peut régler la mise en veille en cas d'inactivité au bout d'un certain temps (10 min, 20, min, etc ou jamais)
J'ai téléchargé MAYA Paint Effect et il se présente sous forme d'application, avec un dossier "Mac ScreenSaver" où dedans, il y a les différents motifs que contient l'écran de veille sous fichier Quicktime... 
Je sais pas si j'ai répondu à la question, mais comme je ne suis pas une pro en informatique,  :rose: 
J'espère que vous pourrez m'aider.


----------



## Adrienhb (11 Juillet 2005)

Hullo,



			
				Mystic Moon a dit:
			
		

> J'ai téléchargé MAYA Paint Effect et il se présente sous forme d'application, avec un dossier "Mac ScreenSaver" où dedans, il y a les différents motifs que contient l'écran de veille sous fichier Quicktime...



Et quand tu double-cliques sur l'application que se passe-t-il? Il ne s'installe pas?

A.


----------



## Mystic Moon (11 Juillet 2005)

Quand je double-clique sur l'application, elle s'ouvre, et on peut alors voir les motifs qu'il y aurait en mode veille. Mais normalement on est pas obligé de cliquer sur l'application pour pouvoir avoir les motifs, non ? A moins que je me trompe, mais il devrait se déclencher automatiquement au bout d'un certain temps ... ??


----------



## Adrienhb (11 Juillet 2005)

Mystic Moon a dit:
			
		

> Quand je double-clique sur l'application, elle s'ouvre, et on peut alors voir les motifs qu'il y aurait en mode veille. Mais normalement on est pas obligé de cliquer sur l'application pour pouvoir avoir les motifs, non ? A moins que je me trompe, mais il devrait se déclencher automatiquement au bout d'un certain temps ... ??


 
En effet, tu ne devrais pas avoir à lancer l'application toi-même.
Et question, dans les tableaux de bord (dans le menu pomme), il n'y a rien qui fasse penser à un économiseur ou à celui-ci en particulier?

A.


----------



## Mystic Moon (12 Juillet 2005)

Oui, en effet, dans le tableau de bord, il y a une application : "ScreenTime ScreenSaver" qui est bien un économiseur. Quand je l'ouvre, je peux configurer l'écran de veille (en principe), mais quand je clique sur le bouton "Configure", une fenêtre s'ouvre et je ne peux pas choisir mon écran de veille, je peux juste cliquer sur OK, car il n'y a rien d'écrit dans la fenêtre...
Peut-être qu'il faut copier l'application quelque part pour que je puisse ensuite la choisir dans "ScreenTime"... enfin, en fait, je ne sais pas...


----------



## Adrienhb (12 Juillet 2005)

Là je ne sais pas non plus... et cette fenêtre s'ouvre sur quel dossier?   

Mais ouais là je suis bloqué... il n'y avait pas de "read me" avec cet économiseur?

A.


----------



## madlen (12 Juillet 2005)

Non, d'après mes souvenire c'est bien dans tableau de bord > ton ecran de veille que je pouvais configurer la veille, le temps...etc

Zut j'ai plus os 9 depuis trop longtemps ou je perds la boule


----------



## Mystic Moon (12 Juillet 2005)

La fenêtre ne s'ouvre sur aucun dossier (vraiment pas normal). Il y a bien un "read me" avec l'économiseur téléchargé, mais il me dit juste de faire un alias de l'application et de la placer sur mon bureau... enfin, rien qui ne puisse m'aider  
Pour répondre à Madlen, il ne se trompe pas, c'est bien dans le tableau de bord que l'on est censé pouvoir configurer le temps, etc... mais ceci, c'est bien affiché quand j'ouvre l'application, mais ce que je ne peux pas faire, c'est choisir mon écran de veille...  
Enfin, bref,... merci pour votre aide quand même  
Je vais retélécharger les écrans de veille, et puis tout reprendre à zéro. ... Courage...  
Puis, je verrai bien si ça marche. En tout cas, je vous tiendrai au courant si j'ai réussi !
Merci pour tout.


----------



## macmarco (12 Juillet 2005)

Salut ! 

As-tu vu ceci ?



			
				Release Notes for Mac a dit:
			
		

> About Presets
> 
> The Macintosh version of the Maya Paint Effects Screen Saver Application
> is designed to run as a standalone application rather than as a
> ...



Apparemment, il ne fonctionne pas exactement comme un économiseur, mais comme une application autonome.


----------



## ddn45 (12 Juillet 2005)

et en mettant un alias de l'appli dans ouverture au démarrage, ça fait quoi ?
c'est vrai qu'on a un peu perdu os 9
mais on peut essayer



			
				Mystic Moon a dit:
			
		

> La fenêtre ne s'ouvre sur aucun dossier (vraiment pas normal). Il y a bien un "read me" avec l'économiseur téléchargé, mais il me dit juste de faire un alias de l'application et de la placer sur mon bureau... enfin, rien qui ne puisse m'aider
> Pour répondre à Madlen, il ne se trompe pas, c'est bien dans le tableau de bord que l'on est censé pouvoir configurer le temps, etc... mais ceci, c'est bien affiché quand j'ouvre l'application, mais ce que je ne peux pas faire, c'est choisir mon écran de veille...
> Enfin, bref,... merci pour votre aide quand même
> Je vais retélécharger les écrans de veille, et puis tout reprendre à zéro. ... Courage...
> ...


----------



## Mystic Moon (13 Juillet 2005)

D'accord, peut-être qu'il fonctionne comme une application autonome, mais elle ne se lance quand même pas toute seule (du moins sur mon ordi...je ne sais plus quoi faire    )
Je vais voir ce que ça fait quand on le met dans les applications à lancer au démarrage, on verra ce que ça donne   
Je vous tiens au courant


----------



## chvielliard (13 Juillet 2005)

Je ne crois pas qu'il y  ait d'économiseur sur system 9.2.2
Il faut effectivenment télécharger une application de type maya
ou screensaver...
par contre tupeux mettre ton image en fond de bureau par le menu pomme > tableau de bord > apparence !!
Salut


----------



## macmarco (13 Juillet 2005)

Mystic Moon a dit:
			
		

> D'accord, peut-être qu'il fonctionne comme une application autonome, mais elle ne se lance quand même pas toute seule (du moins sur mon ordi...je ne sais plus quoi faire   )
> Je vais voir ce que ça fait quand on le met dans les applications à lancer au démarrage, on verra ce que ça donne
> Je vous tiens au courant




Non, elle ne se lance pas toute seule, tu dois la lancer.
L'ouverture au démarrage risque de la lancer au démarrage, tout simplement, pas de permettre un lancement programmé.


----------



## Invité (13 Juillet 2005)

Chez moi, j'ai remarqué que le TdB "économie d'énergie" avait un comportement assez agaçant. En effet, même désactivé, il inhibait les autres économiseurs potentiels. Pour qu'un autre TdB genre "Maya" ou autres puisse prendre la main, je devais :
mettre "économie d'énérgie" dans "TdB désactivés"
virer les prefs de "économie d'énergie"
redémarrer
Ensuite seulement je pouvais activer correctement un autre économiseur. 

Ps : j'utilise System 47 que je trouve bien sympa (nostalgie  )


----------



## Mystic Moon (15 Juillet 2005)

Bon, effectivement, quand je l'ai mis dans le dossier des apllications à lancer au démarrage, elle s'est ouverte, mais après, elle ne s'est pas lancée après en temps voulu (je pensais que ça ce marcherai pas, et j'ai eu raison... ). Bon... c'est pas grave. De toute manière je devrai bientôt normalement passer en OS X... en attendant, on fait avec !   
Merci.


----------



## Adrienhb (15 Juillet 2005)

Mystic Moon a dit:
			
		

> Bon, effectivement, quand je l'ai mis dans le dossier des apllications à lancer au démarrage, elle s'est ouverte, mais après, elle ne s'est pas lancée après en temps voulu (je pensais que ça ce marcherai pas, et j'ai eu raison... ). Bon... c'est pas grave. De toute manière je devrai bientôt normalement passer en OS X... en attendant, on fait avec !
> Merci.



Bon désolé de n'avoir pas pu plus t'aider.
Et tu verras, il y a des économiseurs vraiment superbes sous X!

A.


----------



## Mystic Moon (15 Juillet 2005)

C'est pas grave ! Et puis, vive Mac Os X !!! LOL  
Merci à tous !!!   
@+


----------

